# Electric Bills



## kevinthegulf

Dear All
A bit of info appreciated, my lecky bill is about 1000LE for a month, bit steep, only me at the moment in a large flat (maadi), minimal AC or heating has been required, shower heats the water as its used, hot tank in the kitchen (this is switched on but I think has a thermostat as light is not always on) 

Any info on average bills would help, I need to thrash this out with landlord, done a few tests, I dont think anyone else connected to my supply, is my water heater that bad or is the meter in need of replacement, looks like about 700 kw usage in a month. People opposite me have there bills paid so no help

God help me in Summer with the AC on. any average figures would be appreciated, to give me some ideas.
tks
Kev


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Kevin

It sounds a lot for one month but I had a similar problem with my bosses apartment.. he doesn't live there and so the hot water is on for the cleaner to wash the floor once a week and the heating was put on for about 2 hours to dry the floors quickly. The bill for one month was 17000 and of course we are monitoring it now.. we switch all the fuses off at the main except the one for hot water and on average now we use about 7 units a day... god knows on what as the water is not run off daily. I believe that the rate per kw has gone up but yes your bill sounds expensive to me.

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland

Electricity Consumption Calculation 
(For Residential Consumers)
If you Consume	50 kWhr	
Per month so your bill will be

2.50 L.E.

Because kWhr in the First category 
(First 50 kWhr) is 5 P.T. 50 X 5 = 2.50 Total Bill
If you Consume	200 kWhr	
Per Month then you entered the second category and your bill will be

19 L.E.

Because kWhr in the second category 
(From 51 to 200 kWhr) is 11 P.T.	50 X 5 = 2.50 First Cat.
150 X11.0= 16.5 Second Cat.
18.55 Total Bill
If you Consume	350 kWhr	
Per Month then you entered the third category and your bill will be

43 L.E.

Because kWhr in the Third Category 
(From 201 to 350 kWhr) is 16 P.T.	50 X 5 = 2.50 First Cat.
150 X 11.0= 16.5 Second Cat.
150 X 16 = 24 Third Cat.
43 Total Bill
If you Consume	650 kWhr	
Per Month then you entered the fourth category and your bill will be

115 L.E.

Because kWhr in the Fourth Category 
(From 351 to 650 kWhr) is 24 P.T. 50 X 5 = 2.50 First Cat.
150 X 11.0= 16.5 Second Cat.
150 X 16 = 24 Third Cat. 300 X 24= 72 Fourth Cat.
115 Total Bill
If you Consume	1000 kWhr	
Per Month then you entered the fifth category and your bill will be

251.5 L.E.

Because kWhr in the Fifth Category 
(From 651 to 1000 kWhr) is 39 P.T.	50 X 5 = 2.50 First Cat.
150 X 11.0= 16.5 Second Cat.
150 X 16 = 24 Third Cat. 300 X 24= 72 Fourth Cat.
350 X 39 =136.5 Fifth Cat.
251.5 Total Bill
If you Consume	More than 1000 kWhr ex. 2000	
Per Month then you entered the sixth category and your bill will be

731.5 L.E.

Because kWhr in the Last Category 
(More than 1000 kWhr) is 48.0 P.T.	50 X 5 = 2.50 First Cat. 150 X 11.0= 16.5 Second Cat.
150 X 16 = 24 Third Cat. 300 X 24= 72 Fourth Cat.
350 X 39 =136.5 Fifth Cat.
1000 X 48=480 Last Cat.
731.5 Total Bill
kWhr = Kilo Watt Hour


----------



## kevinthegulf

*thanks*

[many thanks MS
thats more info than I could obtain from anyone especially the company lady who is supposed to help the expats!!!!!!!

tks
kev


----------



## Beatle

kevinthegulf said:


> Dear All
> A bit of info appreciated, my lecky bill is about 1000LE for a month, bit steep, only me at the moment in a large flat (maadi), minimal AC or heating has been required, shower heats the water as its used, hot tank in the kitchen (this is switched on but I think has a thermostat as light is not always on)
> 
> Any info on average bills would help, I need to thrash this out with landlord, done a few tests, I dont think anyone else connected to my supply, is my water heater that bad or is the meter in need of replacement, looks like about 700 kw usage in a month. People opposite me have there bills paid so no help
> 
> God help me in Summer with the AC on. any average figures would be appreciated, to give me some ideas.
> tks
> Kev


MS' reply is far more accurate than mine but three of us sharing a flat in Cairo during the summer a couple of years ago (when we had to keep the ac on all the time!) only paid approximately 450le for a month (Egyptians told us to budget about 200le but we had to pay the money to the landlord so I think there was a "foreigner" tax on top). I appreciate electricity prices have gone up since then.


----------



## GM1

we live in Mohandeseen, AC is not working these months, we have two water heaters, my son uses his fan always in the night (because the noise from the fan reduces the noise from outside), we are a family of 4. Bill is around LE80.


----------



## DeadGuy

Hi there,

Your bill is too high for the number/kind of devices that you're using, your average bill should be somewhere between 60 & 500 L.E. and yes, could be just 60 L.E.

As MaidenScotland mentioned in her well detailed post, there are different categories, and there are 3 reasons for you to be getting the fat one:

First reason is having a lazy guy reading your meters, so one month he decides to sit home and put imaginary numbers, and in that case he will be a bit fair, he won't get the high ones so he doesn't loose his job, and in a month like this you will be getting the 60 L.E. bill most probably, and I think that's what your bill should be around all the time.

But when the lazy a$$ guy decides to go have a picnic and take a real look at the meters in his area, he might find excess KWs that he did not put in the past months, so he adds them all in one bill, which leads you to be thrown to the fat bill.

So basically you are not overcharged if you're gonna consider the actual KWs used, but the problem is you're not paying monthly, but it's like paying for 2 or 3 months at once, so you will be charged on the higher rate category (For example you said 700 KW/Month, so one month he puts 100 KW, another month with another 100, then in the third month, the actual 700 KW that you do use PLUS the missed 1200 KW from the other 2 months)

In this case I suggest monitoring the guy assigned to read your meter and see if he's showing in the right time and/or if he's writing down the actual numbers or not, if he was the lazy a$$ kind then a few words with his boss will fix it.


Second reason is having a messed up meter, and it happens most of the time, and the only thing you can do is to apply for a test, and it takes time and it will be a hassle, so you should push your landlord to do it if you wanted to have the test done, but my advice is to get any local electrician and have him looking at it, they can tell if it was ok or messed up most of the time.

The third reason is the one that you excluded actually, which is having an idiot thinking that it's his/her right to share your supply, and in this case a local electrician will be useful as well, they will find out and fix it right away if it is happening.

Good luck


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Power Bill*



kevinthegulf said:


> Dear All
> A bit of info appreciated, my lecky bill is about 1000LE for a month, bit steep, only me at the moment in a large flat (maadi), minimal AC or heating has been required, shower heats the water as its used, hot tank in the kitchen (this is switched on but I think has a thermostat as light is not always on)
> 
> Any info on average bills would help, I need to thrash this out with landlord, done a few tests, I dont think anyone else connected to my supply, is my water heater that bad or is the meter in need of replacement, looks like about 700 kw usage in a month. People opposite me have there bills paid so no help
> 
> God help me in Summer with the AC on. any average figures would be appreciated, to give me some ideas.
> tks
> Kev


First, contact your land lord. I assume you are paying your own utilities.
If your land lord can not or will not help or give you answers, then go to your power company. Insist on and talk only with a SUPERVIOR. Be sure to take any past and current bills with you.

If they are unable or unwilling to find the problem and adjust the bills, perhaps there is a public utilities commission there.
If so, let them force the issue with the power company for your.

The main thing is-stand up for your rights:boxing:. If you don't push the isssue-who will?


----------



## DeadGuy

Gene and Viol said:


> First, contact your land lord. I assume you are paying your own utilities.
> If your land lord can not or will not help or give you answers, then go to your power company. Insist on and talk only with a SUPERVIOR. Be sure to take any past and current bills with you.
> 
> If they are unable or unwilling to find the problem and adjust the bills, perhaps there is a public utilities commission there.
> If so, let them force the issue with the power company for your.
> 
> The main thing is-stand up for your rights:boxing:. If you don't push the isssue-who will?


Nice concept 

But a lil tiny thing you didn't notice, it's EGYPT, it's not on Earth 

"Public utilities commission" lol, ya, they can help sucking more money out of him, or make him wanna run back home  If there was anyone awake in their office anyway 

Sorry for my comments, but it just made me laugh, I know you are right and trying to help, but it's just Egypt, it's not like any other place on Earth.

Have a nice time


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Maybe the same power company*



DeadGuy said:


> Nice concept
> 
> But a lil tiny thing you didn't notice, it's EGYPT, it's not on Earth
> 
> "Public utilities commission" lol, ya, they can help sucking more money out of him, or make him wanna run back home  If there was anyone awake in their office anyway
> 
> Sorry for my comments, but it just made me laugh, I know you are right and trying to help, but it's just Egypt, it's not like any other place on Earth.
> 
> Have a nice time


Hmmm, 

Sounds like Egypt and the Philippines must have the same power company-LOL!!!
Its difficult here also to get the power company to do much of anything. Thought maybe Egypt might be better. 

Ah well, guess we should just be glad that power is available:nod:...


----------



## DeadGuy

Gene and Viol said:


> Hmmm,
> 
> Sounds like Egypt and the Philippines must have the same power company-LOL!!!
> Its difficult here also to get the power company to do much of anything. Thought maybe Egypt might be better.
> 
> Ah well, guess we should just be glad that power is available:nod:...


It's not just the power company in here, trust me 

But what can I say? We should just try to enjoy the little things 

Have a nice time


----------



## Tinytraveler

There is one thing that was not mentioned. If you do not pay your bill in full each month they will keep you in the highest bracket until you do. I know an Egyptian that didn't pay for a very very very long time...I would say 12 months or so and their bill was only 2000 for the whole time. Mind you they don't have AC but I was surprised they would have been able to keep their elec. on all that time.


----------



## ASAMY

Normally when we do not use AC's in winter the bill is around 80-120 LE.
In winter, when we use 2-3 AC's continuously, the bill is 500-700LE

but part of the problem is like what Deadguy said that the guy reading your meter might have come at one time and did not find you, so instead of coming buy another time he might just estimate an average reading based on previous months.

so sometimes when you are using AC's extensively and the reader guy comes the following month the reading gives falsely higher consumption than previous month which gets you to higher category and this is why you are charged this extremely expensive bill.

So, I would rather do like what Gene and Viol said, you should tell the landlord about this problem and if he does nothing then you should go to the power company. Believe me, if you go to a supervisor or a manager there, they will most probably find you a solution or might even cut the bill for you. It is not as bad as Deadguy shows


----------



## DeadGuy

Hi ASAMY,

Well, they never cut the bill actually, all they'd do is to give you a chance to pay for the whole amount but in multiple payments, but I never seen any bill getting any kind of cuts, you're Egyptian, you should know that already.

May be it's not as bad as I "showed", but it would be that bad if he had the lazy a$$ kinda reader, cause basically there's nothing can be done about it, and I gave other possible reasons as well, so may be it's just one of them, and may be a totally different reason, hope it's fixed by now anyway.

Have a nice time


----------



## ASAMY

I hope that kevinthegulf would post his feedback and tell us how did he solve the problem


----------



## kevinthegulf

ASAMY said:


> I hope that kevinthegulf would post his feedback and tell us how did he solve the problem


Still no news yet, I have told the Land lord to sort as i am not paying, he paid the last bill, when sorted I will update, thanks to all for the info everyone
kev


----------



## mardini

kevinthegulf said:


> Dear All
> A bit of info appreciated, my lecky bill is about 1000LE for a month, bit steep, only me at the moment in a large flat (maadi), minimal AC or heating has been required, shower heats the water as its used, hot tank in the kitchen (this is switched on but I think has a thermostat as light is not always on)
> 
> Any info on average bills would help, I need to thrash this out with landlord, done a few tests, I dont think anyone else connected to my supply, is my water heater that bad or is the meter in need of replacement, looks like about 700 kw usage in a month. People opposite me have there bills paid so no help
> 
> God help me in Summer with the AC on. any average figures would be appreciated, to give me some ideas.
> tks
> Kev


Hello Kev,

Here is the official calculation of electricity in Egypt:


- If your monthly consumption is 0-50 kilowatts, you pay LE0.05 per kilowatt.
- If your monthly consumption is 51-200 kilowatts, you pay LE0.11 per kilowatt.
- If your monthly consumption is 201-350 kilowatts, you pay LE0.16 per kilowatt.
- If your monthly consumption is 351-650 kilowatts, you pay LE0.24 per kilowatt.
- If your monthly consumption is 651-1000 kilowatts, you pay LE0.39 per kilowatt.
- If your monthly consumption is over 1000 kilowatts, you pay LE0.48 per kilowatt.

In one month I received a bill for LE4000 for one apartment, was crazy, I went to the electricity company, they apologized and I paid about LE80.

Good luck.

Top of the Day....

Ibrahim


----------



## Bongus2

Kev
When we were in a 3 be flat in Zamalek, 4 of us, 3 hot water cylinders and only the stove on gas, our bill was between 350 and 500.
At the 6-October Villa, we pay anything from 250 to 1000 (averaging at 450) - A/C being the difference in summer. Before the neighboring villa(semi-detached) was occupied, the bills were higher.
Good luck with your landlord


----------



## kevinthegulf

*Still not sorted*

Since April, the situation went quiet, I did not recieve another bill, then, beginning of July, a bill for 670LE- this was for the june Period- allegedly, but as I was away for 2 weeks on leave during june I thought this a bit high!!

Took it to my company HR person to sort out- nothing definite it is being looked at, I havent paid owt yet, then yesterday when I got back from a job overseas, another new bill, however this was on a larger peice of paper more than double the previous size which is a tear off portion, and has more information, got it translated this morning, a bill for 605 LE, whuich was 144 for useage and 461LE for "installments". the usage bit is probably about right

So took that to the HR, who at closing time today had been too busy to talk to the landlord!!!

Looks like I will be taking a pineapple and a jar of tigerbalm to work tommorrow to instill a sense of urgency into the chap!! it will not break his fast either! updates to come.


----------



## canuck2010

Our bill was 970 for last month, ouch (650 for the month before). That's for 2 central A/C units, hot water tanks, clothes dryer ect. We just had the ACs serviced as they were low on freon and full of dust/mold, so maybe that will make a difference for next month.


----------



## aykalam

saafend said:


> Well ? do we take it you got cut off so cant update?
> If you want i can tap into next door, or above below etc.
> Between you and me though Kev yeh.
> Im up your way Friday 200le cash
> 
> Saaf


err...you realise you are posting on an all thread, right?


----------



## saafend

aykalam said:


> err...you realise you are posting on an all thread, right?


S**t , how do i delete it? or make pm:faint:


----------



## aykalam

aykalam said:


> err...you realise you are posting on an all thread, right?


ooops! that should read "old" of course


----------



## aykalam

saafend said:


> S**t , how do i delete it? or make pm:faint:


lol don't worry, we'll just ignore your post


----------



## gerhardme1954

Live in a fairly large apartment 3 bedrooms 6 A/C, 5 about 13000BTU, one of 19000BTU. Three electric water heaters. In winter the bill is about 100 to 150, in summer, I use all the A/C, sometimes all together to produce a bill of about 700/800. The guy did arrive once, with a bill of 1,500 and i told him directly to go and play with himself. He returned two days later with a new bill of 700 odd LE. Since then we have a good understanding. Have a new guy now coming around...wonder if he is going to try and pull a fast one too...time will tell.


----------



## hurghadapat

saafend said:


> S**t , how do i delete it? or make pm:faint:


I wouldn't worry about it.....the egyptians do it all the time and not just the electric.


----------



## saafend

hurghadapat said:


> I wouldn't worry about it.....the egyptians do it all the time and not just the electric.


I dont tap into electric i put taps on i just wrote it really bad earlier made it sound that way. Please believe me Pat people now think im a spark when quite clearly im a plumb








er

Saaf:embarassed:


----------



## hurghadapat

saafend said:


> I dont tap into electric i put taps on i just wrote it really bad earlier made it sound that way. Please believe me Pat people now think im a spark when quite clearly im a plumb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> er
> 
> Saaf:embarassed:


Hmmmm......OK..will believe you this time.


----------



## saafend

hurghadapat said:


> Hmmmm......OK..will believe you this time.


Nice one Pat, If ever you need a cheap tap or anything else let me know.

Saaf


----------

